
Show HN: Visualizing Our Git Repository Activity - marclave
https://medium.com/@marclave/visualizing-our-git-repository-activity-eb8842ecc174#.7bvx5yin7
======
marclave
A visualization of our git repo from the beginning to launch of
[http://launchaco.com/](http://launchaco.com/) using
[http://gource.io/](http://gource.io/)

